# Pimp my WoW



## Carcharoth (10. November 2007)

Tach Gemeinde :>

Wir haben uns hier und heute versammelt um unserem Mitbürger Carcharoth zu helfen.

Und zwar geht es sich um folgendes:
Mein WoW lahmt. 
In Shatt hab ich immer zwischen 20-30FPS. Je nachdem wieviele Spieler grad dumm rumstehen. 
In Raids flimmert das Zeug mit ca. 7-15FPS rum und wenn ich in den leeren Himmel gucke gehts bis 80hoch.

Nun war ich letzte Woche total erstaunt, als einer meinte, er hätte 70fps im Raid... oO ich will das auch haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein System sieht wie folgt aus:
AMD X2 4200+
2x1GB Corsair RAM
ATi Radeon 1950xt
Zwei Bildschirme. Einer 1440x900, der andere 1024x768
Mehr Details: http://www.sysprofile.de/id30827
Sollte doch eigentlich dicke reichen?

Folgendes hab ich schon probiert:
- Hintergrundprogramme die nich benötigt werden abgeschaltet: Bringt ne Besserung von vllt. 5fps
- Wegen den 2 Monitoren spiel ich im Fenstermodus. Schalte ich auf Vollbild ändert sich genau nichts.
- Grafikeinstellungen vom Game runtergestellt: Hat kaum Einfluss. Es ist sogar scheissegal ob ich mit 16AA oder 1AA spiele *g*
- Zaubereffekte/Schatten/undsokram runterstellen: Bringt nichts, ausserdem siehts dann hässlich aus.
- VSync aus/an: Bringt nix
- Addons komplett wegkicken: Bringt kaum was. Und ohne einige Addons kann ich garnicht mehr spielen, da ich zuwenige Buttons hätte (Bartender und so Kram).
- Gibts irgendwelche Addons die im Raid viel Leistung ziehen? Hab eigentlich fast nur Ace-Addons...



Nächsten Frühling gibts eventuell ne neue GraKa (Nvidia irgendwas.. genug von ATi *g* ), würde das helfen? :>


----------



## Super PePe (10. November 2007)

alle messanger aus unter windows?

möeglichkeit 1:
api von D3D auf openGL 

möeglichkeit 2:
http://my.buffed.de/user/231987/blog_detail?blogID=1401419
durchlesen rumschrauben

gut 
edit: wenn ich das richtig versteh ging es schonmal echt besser mit deiner ftp? also
die hauptmoeglichkeit: >>> HAUPTINFO<<<
hau mal adware druff und hau deien ganzen datenminer runter

^^


----------



## Thrawns (10. November 2007)

Ich habe mir ein Notebook gekauft (klick ). Dachte darauf müsste WoW annehmbar laufen.

Tut es aber ganz und gar nicht. Selbst wenn ich alle Details runterschraube ruckelt es noch. Hab ich da überhaupt eine Chance oder kann ich das mit der Radeon X1250 gleich vergessen? 

*edit*
Es kommt mir nie mehr ATI ins Haus. Nur Probleme damit gehabt bis jetzt. Treiber-Update für die X1250 ist nicht möglich.


----------



## Carcharoth (10. November 2007)

Super schrieb:


> alle messanger aus unter windows?
> 
> möeglichkeit 1:
> api von D3D auf openGL
> ...



Danke schonmal für die Antwort, wenn das so weitergeht darf ich dich bald als persönliches Helferlein betiteln *g*

Messenger: ICQ und MSN laufen eigentlich fast immer. ICQ "brauch" ich halt leider um mit ner bestimmten Person zu labern, die allerdings zu faul ist, sich IRC zuzulegen *g* 
Wenn ich MSN ausmach, bemerke ich nich wirklich ne Performancesteigerung. Bei ICQ schon eher, der Client ist verdammt scheisse geproggt... need Alternative *g*

Möglichkeit 1 mit API ändern:
Kann ich demnächst mal ausprobieren. (Momentan grad Instanz-Run... (ja, ich poste während ich autoshot-afk mache  ))

Möglichkeit 2 mit Blogpost:
Siehe oben. Aber wollte eigentlich verhindern, dass die Grafik schlechter wird :<


Und nein, die FPS waren schon immer so mies. Schon aufm alten System (AMD 2600+, 1GB RAM, ATi 9800) gabs 5-15fps im Raid und 15-20FPS in Shattrath *g*

Das System ist übrigens clean. Antivirus und Ad-Aware laufen bei mir regelmässig durch und defragmentiert ist auch. Hab sogar die Auslagerungsdatei auf die zweite Festplatte gehauen damits schneller wird (was es nicht tat  )


----------



## Thrawns (10. November 2007)

Als IM-Alternativen empfehle ich dir ganz klar Miranda. Das ist deutlich weniger systemlastig und hat trotzdem mehr Funktionen. Welche das neben dem Standardzeug sind, kannst du selbst bestimmen indem du AddOns installiert (kennt man ja aus WoW xD). Außerdem ist es deutlich hübscher als das werbeverseuchte ICQ, finde ich - denn Skins kann man natürlich auswählen und runterladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



www.miranda-im.org (Download / AddOns)
www.miranda-im.de (deutsches Wiki)


----------



## Carcharoth (10. November 2007)

So. Habs mal mit OpenGL gestartet.. das sieht dann so aus

http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/4416/unbenanntwq1.jpg
*fg*


----------



## xFraqx (10. November 2007)

Kannste mal während WoW ein Logfile von HijackThis machen ?


----------



## Super PePe (11. November 2007)

moin 

moeglichkeit 1:

deaktiviere in deinen treibereinstellung AA



moeglichkeit 2: *fg*

ist eigentlich nur geigel - spiel mit dem parameter farclip "***" rum (werte zwischen 000-777)
Tip: wenn man wissen will was auf einem in einem gebaeude zukommt 
wert: farclip "077" 


moeglichkeit 3:
http://shopv2.hiq24.de/product_info.php?cP...ecae1e4e77f96fc
http://shopv2.hiq24.de/product_info.php?cP...ecae1e4e77f96fc

schneller ram ist das a und o - lieber nur 1gb schnellen als 4gb langsamen
sonst langweilen sich deine grafikkarte und die cpu

viel erfolg

init 0


----------



## xFraqx (11. November 2007)

Ohja , das Problem mit dem AA hatte ich auch schonmal *gg*


----------



## Carcharoth (11. November 2007)

Möglichkeit 1:
Ist auf Anwendungsgesteuert eingestellt. Weil in anderen Games hab ich gern AA. Und dauernd switchen ist mir zu mühsam da ich das dann eh dauernd vergess oO

Möglichkeit 2: Die sollten eigentlich schnell genug sein... und übertakten/Latenzen ändern sollte man ja nich, da WoW dann instabil wird.
Und extra neue kaufen.. ich weiss ja nich. Andere Games laufen ja ohne Probleme oO


----------



## Carcharoth (11. November 2007)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Kannste mal während WoW ein Logfile von HijackThis machen ?



kA ob das was hilft... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber hier


Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 21:47:16, on 11.11.2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16544)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Programme\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avguard.exe
C:\Programme\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\sched.exe
C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Programme\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avgnt.exe
C:\Programme\ASUSTeK\ASUSDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Programme\UltraMon\UltraMon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Mixer.exe
C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Logitech\LCD Manager\lcdmon.exe
C:\Programme\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\MOM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Programme\UltraMon\UltraMonTaskbar.exe
C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Logitech\LCD Manager\Applets\LCDClock.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\WHATPU~1\WHATPU~1.EXE
C:\Programme\buffed.de\Blasc\BLASC.exe
C:\Programme\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
C:\Programme\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\ccc.exe
C:\Programme\BOINC\boincmgr.exe
C:\Programme\Xfire\xfire.exe
C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Logitech\KhalShared\KHALMNPR.EXE
C:\Programme\BOINC\boinc.exe
C:\Programme\BOINC\projects\setiathome.berkeley.edu\setiathome_5.27_windows_intelx86.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Programme\Winamp\winamp.exe
C:\Programme\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\G15-Kram\WVS\bin\WinampVisSys.exe
C:\Programme\ICQLite\ICQLite.exe
F:\mIRC\mirc.exe
C:\Programme\Teamspeak2_RC2\TeamSpeak.exe
C:\Programme\BOINC\projects\einstein.phys.uwm.edu\einstein_S5R3_4.15_windows_intelx86.exe
C:\Programme\WinRAR\WinRAR.exe
C:\DOKUME~1\CARADH~1\LOKALE~1\Temp\Rar$EX00.953\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.ch/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
F3 - REG:win.ini: run= 

O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Programme\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avgnt] "C:\Programme\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avgnt.exe" /min
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] C:\Programme\ASUSTeK\ASUSDVD\PDVDServ.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UltraMon] "C:\Programme\UltraMon\UltraMon.exe" /auto
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [amd_dc_opt] C:\Programme\AMD\Dual-Core Optimizer\amd_dc_opt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Programme\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [C-Media Mixer] Mixer.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Launch LCDMon] "C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Logitech\LCD Manager\lcdmon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LcdStudio] C:\Programme\LcdStudio\LcdStudio.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "C:\Programme\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Programme\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WhatPulse] C:\PROGRA~1\WHATPU~1\WHATPU~1.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BLASC] "C:\Programme\buffed.de\Blasc\BLASC.exe" silent
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [ICQ Lite] C:\Programme\ICQLite\ICQLite.exe -trayboot
O4 - Startup: BOINC Manager.lnk = C:\Programme\BOINC\boincmgr.exe
O4 - Startup: Xfire.lnk = C:\Programme\Xfire\xfire.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech SetPoint.lnk = C:\Programme\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Verknüpfung mit WinampVisSys.lnk = C:\G15-Kram\WVS\bin\WinampVisSys.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Programme\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Konsole - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Programme\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: ICQ Lite - {B863453A-26C3-4e1f-A54D-A2CD196348E9} - C:\Programme\ICQLite\ICQLite.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ICQ Lite - {B863453A-26C3-4e1f-A54D-A2CD196348E9} - C:\Programme\ICQLite\ICQLite.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Programme\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Programme\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {5D6F45B3-9043-443D-A792-115447494D24} (UnoCtrl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/DE-CH/a-UNO1/GAME_UNO1.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/...b?1177502504208
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/Messe...nt.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - https://fpdownload.macromedia.com/pub/shock...ash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {F5A7706B-B9C0-4C89-A715-7A0C6B05DD48} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineS...er.cab56986.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{6B0E43BA-500F-41C9-831A-F25643A997FD}: NameServer = 192.168.1.42,192.168.0.253
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{BBEC4926-FCDC-45CD-919F-69CB42BA8E76}: NameServer = 192.168.1.1
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\GEMEIN~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic Planer (AntiVirScheduler) - Avira GmbH - C:\Programme\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\sched.exe
O23 - Service: AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic Guard (AntiVirService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Programme\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrA - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrA.exe




Btw. wenn mir jemand sagt wie ich den hässlichen Punkbuster wegbring wär das nett. Hab eh kein Game mehr was den Dreck benützt...


----------



## Super PePe (12. November 2007)

Timing:   	   5.0-5-5-15
RAM-Takt: 	315.9 MHz

ist nicht besonders schnell

zum vergleich: CL4-3-3-10 Takt 800MHz

da die datenmengen die ueber den bus gehen 'enorm' sind,
ist der ram, der ohne ihn schon der flaschenhlas ist, das zünglein an der waage.

wie sonst bekomme ich bei eine 5 jahre alten system frameraten jenseits von 50fps hin

und das bei nur 512mb ram (Takt 1066Mtz CL 2.5) + 7600gs

zu deiner selbstreflektion stimm' ich dir voll und ganz zu - eine gesunde faulheit laesst sich nicht verbergen ^^


kick mal folgende prozesse:

C:\Programme\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avguard.exe
C:\Programme\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\sched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
C:\Programme\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avgnt.exe
C:\Programme\ASUSTeK\ASUSDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Programme\UltraMon\UltraMon.exe
C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Logitech\LCD Manager\Applets\LCDClock.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\WHATPU~1\WHATPU~1.EXE
C:\Programme\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
C:\Programme\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\ccc.exe
C:\Programme\BOINC\boincmgr.exe
C:\Programme\BOINC\boinc.exe
C:\Programme\BOINC\projects\setiathome.berkeley.edu\setiathome_5.27_windows_intelx86.exe
C:\G15-Kram\WVS\bin\WinampVisSys.exe
C:\Programme\ICQLite\ICQLite.exe
C:\Programme\Winamp\winamp.exe
C:\Programme\BOINC\projects\einstein.phys.uwm.edu\einstein_S5R3_4.15_windows_intelx86.exe
C:\Programme\WinRAR\WinRAR.exe

bin mal gespannt was passiert ^^

init 0


----------



## Carcharoth (12. November 2007)

Super schrieb:


> Timing:   	   5.0-5-5-15
> RAM-Takt: 	315.9 MHz
> 
> ist nicht besonders schnell
> ...


Mh.. fällt mir auch erst jetzt auf wie langsam die RAM sind oO
http://www.internet.ch/product_info.php?products_id=192030
Sollten eigentlich mit 675mhz getaktet sein... komisch. Aber dann sollte sich das theoretisch doch auch in anderen Games bemerkbar machen? Sehr merkwürdig...
Weisst grad per Zufall, auf welche Latenzen man die stellen kann, ohne Gefahr zu laufen, dass sie das zeitliche segnen?

Übrigens, afaik sind auf nem AMD-System die RAM immer langsamer als auf nem Intel-System... weil AMD irgendwie mehr Daten pro Takt rüberpumpen kann.

Ausserdem.. wie hab ich damals die Taktfrequenz von den Dingern rausgefunden um sie auf der Sysprofile-Seite anzugeben oO *sich wundert*

Werd nachher gleich rebooten und das mal überprüfen... 



Super schrieb:


> zu deiner selbstreflektion stimm' ich dir voll und ganz zu - eine gesunde faulheit laesst sich nicht verbergen ^^
> kick mal folgende prozesse:
> 
> C:\Programme\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avguard.exe
> ...


Das einzige Proggi das von deinen aufgezählten Leistung klauen "kann" ist BOINC. Und wenn ich das beende, verändern sich die FPS höchstens um 5FPS.
AVguard schalte ich sicherlich nicht ab, Punkbuster lässt sich net abschalten bzw. startet immer wieder neu, PDVDServ ist blöderweise nichtmal im Autostart bzw. mit msconfig auffindbar, LCDClock.exe ist eigentlich deaktiviert, SetPoint is für meine Maus, ccc.exe ist für meine Graka, WinampVisSys is für meine G15, ICQLite muss ich demnächst mit Miranda ersetzen (danke für die Wiki-Links etc.), Winamp brauch ich um die WoW-Mucke zu übersteuern, Winrar lief nur weil hijackthis in dem Ding drin war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zusammengefasst: Es läuft nur das, was laufen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und selbst wenn ich das alles abschalte: Bringt nicht viel, ausserdem ists fad ohne die Tools *g*


----------



## Carcharoth (12. November 2007)

Jaja.. böser Doppelpost. Aber:

Hab mich grad ins BIOS begeben und dort den RAM-Takt von Auto auf 667 gestellt.. CPU-Z zeigt immernoch 315,9Mhz an.
D.h. die vorherige Einstellung war eigentlich auch korrekt und die RAM waren richtig getaktet. (315x2 sind ja auch ~667)

Ich vermute mal, dass CPU-Z nen knacks hat...

Und die Timings sind etwas kompliziert... weil es da ca. 10-15 Timing-dinger hat an denen man rumschrauben kann anstatt die gewöhnlichen 5-6 Timings...


----------



## Schambambel (12. November 2007)

Lieber Carcharoth, ich muss mich hier mal einklinken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zunächst, mit deinen FPS ist alles in Ordnung. Anhand deiner Spezifikationen kannst du nicht mehr erwarten. Ich geh mal davon aus, dass du die 1440x900 spielst? Sollte das der Fall sein, musst du wissen, dass du durch den Blickwinkel, deine Grafikkarte enorm beanspruchst. Das hat auch in erster Linie nichts mit der Pixelanzahl zu tun, sondern mit der Anzahl der sichtbaren Objecte.
Dann hör auch auf an deinen Rams rumzubasteln, das bringt nichts. Klar, deine Rams sind nicht besonders schnell, aber wesentlich schneller als meine alten DDR1 mit 200MHz und ich hab bedingt durch meine Auflösung etwas bessere FPS, trotz bahezu gleicher Systemspezifikationen. Durch dein Dual-Core kannst du auch blockierende Prozesse mit aller Wahrscheinlichkeit ausschliessen.

Fazit: Spürbar mehr FPS bekommst du nur durch a) Wähl eine 4:3 oder 5:4 Auflösung oder b) Umfangreiches Systemtuning, sprich Übertakten. Allerdings scheints mir wenig Sinn zu machen, dass du dich daran versuchst, nimms mir nicht übel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Btw: Für die Horde!^^


----------



## Carcharoth (12. November 2007)

Schambambel schrieb:


> Lieber Carcharoth, ich muss mich hier mal einklinken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schön zu hören.. oder auch nicht *g*
1440x900 ist korrekt. Weil Widescreen ist halt toll zum zocken. Endlich Platz für die ganzen Anzeigen und Addons 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja.. warte ich halt auf die nächste Graka-Generation :/


----------



## Super PePe (13. November 2007)

"Weisst grad per Zufall, auf welche Latenzen man die stellen kann, ohne Gefahr zu laufen, dass sie das zeitliche segnen?"

das sage ich nichmal wenn ich den gleichen ram haette ist von riegel zu riegel unterschiedlich


zu dem rest schweige ich einfachmal genüsslich in mich rein 


init 0

edit:
ach nein warum schweigen^^
ich lach mal alle aus die ihrem pc jedes jahr mit mehreren 100&#8364; pimpen ^^ weil harteware von vor 5jahren die gleich schafft ^^ *kopfkratz*  /mach dir nix draus hab mal alles auf gedreht mit 16xAA und hab stabil 16fps ^^ egal wo (P4 1.8 512MB rimm PC1066 + 7600gs+linux)
edit2: hab auf p4 quad mit 8gb ddr2 800 + 7600gs + linux - bei gleichen settings 70fps (gedrosselt)
man könnte nun den eindruck gewinnen das microsoft endgültig in die ewigen jagtgründe abgestiegen ist ^^
edit3: ausserdem kann man dann gleich mal zum augenarzt weil auf widescreen 4:3 skaliert zu zocken ist eine echte koeperverletzung ^^ und der performance gewinne ist gering (im schnitt 1-2fps)
es ist nunmal der flaschenhals


----------



## Schambambel (13. November 2007)

Super schrieb:


> edit3: ausserdem kann man dann gleich mal zum augenarzt weil auf widescreen 4:3 skaliert zu zocken ist eine echte koeperverletzung ^^ und der performance gewinne ist gering (im schnitt 1-2fps)
> es ist nunmal der flaschenhals



Wie groß der Performancegewinn bei Spielen ist, hängt vom Viewport ab. Manche Spiele beschneiden der Bild einfach oben und unten, dort gibts kaum Performanceunterschiede. Andere Erweitern das Bild tatsächlich, dort ist einiges zu holen. Und seine Rams sind definitiv kein Flaschenhals. Zumindest im Zusammenhang mit dem Rest seines Systems.

Btw: Lass doch endlich mal die Sarkasmusnummer, du hasts einfach nicht drauf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (13. November 2007)

offtopic: so was nennt man Charakterschwach ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber dackel mir nur weiter hinterher ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit 1117: ich werde jetzt keinen weiteren post fuer einen troll opfern

nur soviel zu deinem eigenen anspruch: 
Rechtschreibung:
hab_
[...]
d_rüber
__ne
resetten
[...]

da fuer dich:
><o(((°>


----------



## Schambambel (13. November 2007)

Ausser peinliche Sprüche hab ich von dir noch in keinem Thread was sinnvolles gelesen. Dein Know How ist unterirdisch, genau wie deine Pointen. "Besser 1 GB schneller Speicher als 4GB langsamer"... rofl, Junge du bist einfach ein Blender mit einem viel zu großen Ego. Würdest du wenigstens unsere Rechtschreibung halbwegs auf die Reihe bekommen, könnt ich noch drüber hinwegsehen. Bist halt ne schlechte Kopie. Aber das hörst du in deinem Umfeld sicher öfter.

Edit: Ach übrigens, du hast in deinem letzten Post vergessen, deinen IQ auf Null zu resetten. Oder was soll das sein? Dass du wirklich ein Linux-Freak bist, kauf ich dir nämlich nicht ab.



> Rechtschreibung:
> hab_
> [...]
> d_rüber
> ...



Rofl? Wie gesagt, peinlich^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondenkynd (13. November 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Tach Gemeinde :>
> 
> Wir haben uns hier und heute versammelt um unserem Mitbürger Carcharoth zu helfen.
> 
> ...



Welches Betriebssystem nutzt du?


----------



## Carcharoth (13. November 2007)

Mondenkynd schrieb:


> Welches Betriebssystem nutzt du?



WinXP Pro Sp2 mit den neusten Patches.
Windoof-Firewall ist deaktiviert.


----------



## ZarDocKs (14. November 2007)

Schambambel schrieb:


> Lieber Carcharoth, ich muss mich hier mal einklinken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hmm mal Ganz ehrlich sein system sollte das locker bringen^^ 

ich hab ein Athlon 2800+ auf einem Asus a7n8x-x mainboard mit 1.5 gb ram von infineon=) und einer Asus V9999 GT also Geforce 6800 GT, als monitor ein 24" widescreen und ich spiel ganz locker auf 1920*1200 mit  maximalen details. und einer frame rate von 60-70 und kann auch mit fraps fullscreen videos beim zocken aufnehmen 


ich denke mal irgendwas blockiert sein system irgendwo bleibt speed stecken, vlt mal neustarten Defragmentieren, oder es liegt wirklich an den rams


----------



## Mondenkynd (14. November 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> WinXP Pro Sp2 mit den neusten Patches.
> Windoof-Firewall ist deaktiviert.



Mh mit XP sollte das eigentlich kein Thema sein, mit Vista hatte ich große Probleme mit meinem noch kleinen 2,4 P4....aber seit ich wieder XP nutzte is alles bestens.......



Hast du irgendeine andere Firewall installiert? Zonealarm Kaspersky, etc? Wenn ja, deaktiviere die mal. Was sagt der der Speedtest hast du da auch noch die voll Leistung oder auch Einbrüche?


----------



## Carcharoth (14. November 2007)

Höchstens ne Hardwarefirewall im Router, und da ich ich keine Ahnung habe welche Ports WoW benutzt hab ich auch nichts entsprechendes freigegeben. Aber der Ping ist immer schön ordentlich bei 80-150
Speedtest ist übrigens auch normal.
Ich kann nebenbei irgend nen Download mit 500kbs haben und die Performance ändert sich überhaupt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Höchstens der Ping geht n bisschen hoch.

Defragmentiert wird wöchentlich.
Das Betriebssystem ist auf C: während die Games auf F: sind.

Und so Sachen wie Crysis, Portal, Halflife2, Unreal Tournament 3 laufen schön flüssig. Das muss irgend n WoW-spezifischer Flaschenhals sein.


----------



## Thrawns (17. November 2007)

Also auf meinem bescheidenen Notebook hat es sehr geholfen in den Grafikoptionen das MUltisampling auf die niedrigste Stufe zu stellen (1X). Sollte für dich, wenn es denn funzt, aber nur eine temporäre Lösung sein, denn eigentlich sollte dein System das ohne größere Probleme schaffen.


----------



## Carcharoth (17. November 2007)

Multisampling macht bei mir irgendwie nur einen Unterschied... es sieht anders aus. Die FPS bleiben davon unberührt ^^

Und Miranda ist imho absolut untauglich. Es sieht zwar ganz nett aus und frisst keine Performance, aber es hat erhebliche Mängel...

- Man kann keine Offlinenachrichten hinterlassen
- Manche User konnten meinen Text nicht sehen
- Es macht keine richtigen Chatlogs, sondern speichert alles in eine verschlüsselte Datei die man dann erst mit nem Plugin öffnen muss und die betreffenden Logs extrahieren muss. -> pain in the ass


----------

